# Excel Power query error. [DataFormat.Error] We couldn't convert to Number



## mikekhel1987

Hi Everyone I'm using Excel power query "*unpivot other column*" to transpose may set of data into a raw data to make it pivotable. I was able to do it on the first file but when I tried doing it again into another file this error occurred 
"[*DataFormat.Error] We couldn't convert to Number*". It's kinda weird that I encountered this error because the 1st that and the 2nd file was identical in its properties and format. I hope someone enlightened me regarding on this. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matt Allington

Check for any steps that change Data format. These get added automatically. Delete them and then work out what the issue is.  Likely a text string in a numeric column, or similar


----------



## DJunqueira

I just had this problem and found that the file source had some cells with errors. I deleted that and problem solved. 
Some steps that I did tried to change the Data format, but because of the error in the source file Power Query sent the "[*DataFormat.Error] We couldn't convert to Number" *message.


----------

